# Advice needed please!



## jo_birmingham (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi

I have been approached by a company called ITP Media in Media City to go and work for them in advertising sales. They are willing to pay 14k a month and subsidise my living costs for the first 3 months which they will deduct from my salary. 

I am worried about the costs of living in Dubai as i will still have my debts to pay. I also know nothing about Dubai but if i accept i will need to move out there within the next 2-3 weeks.

Could someone please offer some advice on how to negotiate salaries and living in Dubai?

Thanks
Jo


----------



## Azmodeus_WG (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello,

There is a thread here that says "You cannot live in Dubai with less than 250,000 AED/yr", I think unfortunately, with 14000 and no accomodation; it will be extremly difficult to live in Dubai.

Either Ask for housing expenses outside of your base salary, or tell them no thanks!

Good luck on your job hunting!


----------



## jo_birmingham (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for the advice, they have said that with monthly bonus i should expect to pick up around £17500, rent will be £7500. Would i struggle to live on £10000 a month?

I am very determined to succeed so i want to make sure this is the right move for me!

I have been reading quite a few websites and speaking to people who have lived in Dubai to do my research and i have found this forum very helpful so thank you everyone!

Jo


----------



## TheFiveJs (Mar 26, 2008)

Any time I hear the word "bonus" I get nervous.


----------



## Leozaj (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Jo,

Just to be in the safe side, don't include the bonus in your equation. You know this word is elastic. A lot of companies associate this word "bonus" with confusing words like " based in overall performance" or "based on the company's revenue". At the end of the month, You will be lucky to get 50% of the promised bonus.

Either you tell them to pump some more money in your current package or let them provide you with some sort of housing.

Hope the best for you and keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Another vote for not factoring in the bonus pay.


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

Jo

Will not repeat what everyone is saying, I've just recently been negotiating my own contract in Dubai. 
The company will probably try to push back arguing you'll have a big variable/bonus and that will make up for a lower basic & allowances.
All I can say is that the best time to negotiate your pay is before you start! once you're there the opportunity is gone. 

If they do not want to increase your basic definitely go for increasing your housing allowance/number of flights home/etc but is better to push harder at the beginning.

From what I've seen on this site as well as others, and costs of living etc salary is looking low. My rule is always, without bonus would I still be comfortable and better off.

Good luck!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

i should say "YES"


TheFiveJs said:


> Any time I hear the word "bonus" I get nervous.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

dont rush coz this is nt the only chance here....negotiate and if no salary increase then i would suggest u to look for better opportunity...but if you want to have a new experience and new life here and u re nt a fussy guy,then u may accept and come !

its up to you!


----------



## SimonC (Apr 15, 2008)

jo_birmingham said:


> Hi
> 
> they have said that with monthly bonus i should expect to pick up around £17500, rent will be £7500. Would i struggle to live on £10000 a month?
> 
> ...


Are you talking sterling or local currency? If Sterling, should be OK?


----------



## jo_birmingham (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry i was talking local currency, too used to putting in £ signs!

Thank you everyone for the advice, i will negotiate a higher basic and better housing!

May see you all sometime soon! x


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Jo, sorry to keep adding info here! 

I've found that it's very difficult to negotiate a salary increase once you've accepted the job so definitely make sure you get what you want first time, also it's difficult to change jobs (your current employer needs to approve your resignation) so its a good idea to get the right job. Shiny Girl is right - there are SO many good opportunities out here, especially in media! Keep searching. 

Also, not sure what they've told you in regards to a bonus, but a bonus here applies only to your basic. Your basic doesn't include what they allocate for housing allowance, or flight home allowance, or anything else! So your basic will be a very low figure. They don't pay bonuses here like they do in the UK sadly...


----------

